# Wi-fi calling + texting problems



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

T-Mobile
Samsung Galaxy SII
Android (Gingerbread)

Over the past month, I've discovered that my cell phone is no longer able to do texting and calling over wifi. Before this, I had Groove IP and was able to make calls and text via wifi. Then, I've had family members "informing" me that I hadn't responded to their text messages. I didn't respond because I never got them. Also, in retrospect, I've gotten a couple of job offers via phone calls but didn't know about it until Google Voice emailed me that I had new voice messages. I went through the process of elimination trying to figure out what exactly it was that was messing up my phone. At first, I thought it was Groove IP. So, I stopped that app, reset the wifi, and my connection was working again. Some time later, I tested calling and texting and I wasn't able to do either to or from my phone. So, I turned off my wifi and calling and texting was working again. I turned on my wifi and calling and texting stopped working. I went into my connection settings and set it to cellular preferred and now I can have my wifi on and not worry about my calling or texting not working.

Now that I've described my situation, here's what I want:
1) Can someone explain to me why I can't do wi-fi calling or texting anymore? Is it because of one of T-Mobile's recent updates?
2) Can I fix it so it will again?


----------

